# Naked Hellcat



## Violator (Feb 18, 2012)

The Flying Heritage Collection is doing a lot of work on its Hellcat. The engine is being overhauled, most of the paint has been stripped, and the wings...well, they're somewhere!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice shots Violator, and a sharp aircraft. I Always liked the Hellcat.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome work!
I respect their work absolutely.


----------

